# Pool party



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*You are all invited to come over for a pool party ...
Here's the Entertainment:

Will share clean cages and food and toys with all.
You can jump into the pool or the muffins!
Just so you don't ruffle the couple's feathers like petey does! SO COME JOIN THE FUN!!
*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks like fun we are on the way .


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Penry is putting on his bathing suit, and then we'll be over!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Is there room for 7 more budgies? If so, then we will be flying over there and bring some snacks as well!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Awwww so cute


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Oh yes, come one come all! We can always set up more pools and all get wet! Peteys in charge while I run to get color books, ha not for us....for the bottom of the cage. They make wonderful cage liners (the big color books) at Dollar Tree.

Don't forget your shades!:budgie::budgie::budgie::budgie::budgie::budgie::budgie:Maybe there will be a wet budgie contest!*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Looks very cool :thumbsup: Your birds look so healthy and beautiful *


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

How could we resist such beautiful, cute adorable company and the food and toys and swimming pool to boot?

We're booking 3 Peacock Class tickets on Budgie Airlines right now and our owner will have a travel cage under the plane (hope she'll be okay).

Seriously, looks like such fun! :cheers:


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow, I haven't seen those little California raisin toys anywhere since I was a little girl. I used to have a few back in the day. My birds would love to join in, but none of us have passports!


----------



## RioBlueFrites (Jun 12, 2014)

Rio will be flying over to join as soon as he gets comfortable outside the cage. He maybe just a bit to new to join this party. Looks like fun!


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Thanks for joining in everyone! Hope that Pepito was a good host. I am sure a good time was had by all. My birds are sitting in the artificial palm tree talking about the party and how happy they were that you all came.

California Raisins were from Goodwill! My birds like variety. ha Coco said they were too heavy for her to drag to the side of the cage and throw off though!!*


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

California Raisins! Flashback from my childhood! 
Looks like they were having a blast!


----------



## RioBlueFrites (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for the invite Lucy.


----------

